# Started working on Building Props



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

This weekend I finally got a chance to do some actuall work on some of my props. My first projects I am working on are the Ticket Booth for the exterior of the haunt and making my eyeballs for the styrofoam heads that will be used with my clown mask I ordered. 
View attachment 241830


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Love how the eyes look there.... Can't wait to see more.


----------

